# Roost/Aviary For Rescued/Injured Bird.



## closter (Jul 2, 2016)

about 6 weeks ago i found a badly injured racer on the coal bunker roof that i use as a feeding table for the wild birds - it had a severe neck wound & was standing on one leg

i've been keeping her indoors in a large 4x2x2' guinea pig cage but as she is now recovered from her injuries i need to build her an outdoor facility - i started one but the neighbor in the next bungalow complained about it protruding over the fence

also i've been told that i can never release her but presently she can't fly very well anyway.

i know nothing about pigeons so i need some advice so as not to injure the bird or waste my time.

ii live in n ireland & tried in vain to get her a good home within a flock but no one wanted her.

please be critical regarding my effort & hope it makes sense.

the little roost box will have a door come perch platform that i will close at night - would the aviary require perches as well?



http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=40657&stc=1&d=1471219059


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It looks as though you are giving the bird an aviary, and a roost box. I cannot tell the size of the roost box, but it looks like it is a roost box. So will he not have an enclosure, other than the roost box? Maybe I am just not understanding it.


----------



## closter (Jul 2, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> It looks as though you are giving the bird an aviary, and a roost box. I cannot tell the size of the roost box, but it looks like it is a roost box. So will he not have an enclosure, other than the roost box? Maybe I am just not understanding it.


i'm calling it a roost box but i would regard it as a small enclosure - that is somewhere for her to comfortably & safely sleep in at night especially during the winter.

the dimensions of the box is 30"x24"x24" with a landing platform/door that would be closed at night.

in any case 'the whole lot' needs to be located at the neighbors side of the fence as an necessity for the acquirement of sunlight - there is no other suitable location.

unfortunately it's the best i can do.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know you are going above and beyond. I really do. But for a good portion of the year, she will be inside the box. Not very roomy to live in. The enclosure is normally a larger area then the aviary, as that is where they live. And if she had a companion, then usually one will be in the box at a time. So the other would be outside most of the time. I'm just trying to explain it to you.


----------



## closter (Jul 2, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> I know you are going above and beyond. I really do. But for a good portion of the year, she will be inside the box. Not very roomy to live in. The enclosure is normally a larger area then the aviary, as that is where they live. And if she had a companion, then usually one will be in the box at a time. So the other would be outside most of the time. I'm just trying to explain it to you.


jay i really appreciate all the help you've given me - i'm just beginning to be a little frustrated with my own ignorance & the fact i can't get her sorted & into a proper facility.

i now understand what you mean about the enclosure.

_however would it be possible for you to suggest suitable dimensions for an enclosure (small loft??) & aviary?_ for 2 birds.

i have the 6x3x3 or so shed but remember it can't protrude above the fence however if you say it's suitable for an enclosure then i can chop 1' off.

the fence (& the grumpy neighbor) is about 5' or so high & as mentioned needs to be located there for sunlight.- luckily my neighbor has 2 beagles that bark & bay otherwise i'd be getting serious grief when my pups sometimes howl.

also i intend to get a mate for her - a guy is pulling some small feathers to send for the dna test on wed.

however you said, pecker can never be released so that also applies to her mate - should i be concerned about that?

i loathe seeing birds that can fly in confinement but if there is no alternative then that's the bottom line on the deal.

cheers.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

You might want to ask a pigeon rescue where you live if they gave a nonreleasable male. Don't know if you gave such places. We have animal shelters, "the pound," Palomacy, and bird rescues who are always looking for homes for nonreleasable birds. Hope Pecker gets a special friend. You may need to get them used to each other gradually...surprisingly, I had to put cages side by side for a few days for Fiona and Blue so they got along. Tracy and Lucy on the other hand never squabbled at all and I was able to just put them together right away.


----------



## closter (Jul 2, 2016)

cwebster said:


> You might want to ask a pigeon rescue where you live if they gave a nonreleasable male. Don't know if you gave such places. We have animal shelters, "the pound," Palomacy, and bird rescues who are always looking for homes for nonreleasable birds. Hope Pecker gets a special friend. You may need to get them used to each other gradually...surprisingly, I had to put cages side by side for a few days for Fiona and Blue so they got along. Tracy and Lucy on the other hand never squabbled at all and I was able to just put them together right away.


i seriously believe i'm the only pigeon rescue centre in n ireland - the owners' are only interested in "the sport" & any injured or poor performing birds are just regarded as trash - if you know what i mean.

that's the reason i didn't return pecker to the owner.

the pounds over here really only cater for dogs & cats but mainly dogs - they are always full to the brim & although there are many rescuers like myself trying to do our best to obtain fosters & homes sadly, it's only a drop in the ocean.

huskies are a particular issue over here due to being popularized by the tv series "game of thrones" - sorry for going off topic.

will send some pics when i get pecker sorted.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Actually, I'm a dog lover. I think it's great that you help the huskies. They can be a handful though. Hard to imagine having so many at one time. I did have 4 dogs for years, and eventually they pass of old age, Usually rescues. But have only had one husky. A Siberian years ago. Only one, but that was enough. LOL. Now we have a small terrier rescue from P.R. We just love her. Thank God for people like you.


----------



## closter (Jul 2, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Actually, I'm a dog lover. I think it's great that you help the huskies. They can be a handful though. Hard to imagine having so many at one time. I did have 4 dogs for years, and eventually they pass of old age, Usually rescues. But have only had one husky. A Siberian years ago. Only one, but that was enough. LOL. Now we have a small terrier rescue from P.R. We just love her. Thank God for people like you.


.
fantastic you also have rescued

as you said huskies are a real handful however not too sure about that - now that we have pecker


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

This is just a suggestion for now until maybe you post some pictures for the measurements that you mentioned 3x3 and 6ft high as a shed is not very adequate for a home for two pigeons. also like you mentioned you do need the sunshine and would have to put it on the neighbors side with a five foot fence and he is a grumpy one so----I suggest that you find a window in your house and get a carpenter to build a cage for you as well as a cage on the outside of the window made with hard wire. You can close the window when you want to but give them "outside time" when you want to as well. This is "if you have room in your house to do this with", and your birds would be a lot healthier as well out of the dampness of your area. You can work on the air situation as you adjust to this idea.. When you get some pictures of your area "outside" we can readily see what you are talking about for I have no idea what a coal roof is or whatever it may be but I guess it takes up a lot of room.. Here is a picture of my "Catnip's Cage" that I had built by a carpenter and in your case you could have hard wire making a cage on the other side of the window from where this cage would be placed...Just a idea for you to consider and for air conditions because of the pigeon dust there are air cleaners and window exhaust fans going both ways...Pictures coming...This particular cage is on top of a sturdy table and is 48 Long and 36 Wide and 24 inches high. It is heavy and once it is in place it is there for its too heavy to move around nicely. Maybe a lighter one could be built and thought about with wheels maybe.?? Just a idea for you. Also it would be easier for you to clean and have more attention on a disabled birdie as well as a soft surface if the birdie would need this for more comfort...We love birdies..lol lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

c.hert, I don't believe his wife wants them in the house. I'm sure she doesn't want the dust, the feathers, and the seed throwing in her house. I wouldn't either. Actually 3X3 for an enclosure, and a nice outside aviary is fine. We don't all have room for a big loft, and closter has taken on the responsibility of this bird, and is even willing to find her a mate. They will have enough room in there. There are plenty of people on here who would pack 6 or 8 into that space. Now there would not be room enough for that. As long as they aren't hatching eggs, that space is fine for 2 birds. Nice and cozy.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

closter said:


> .
> *fantastic you also have rescued*
> 
> as you said huskies are a real handful however not too sure about that - now that we have pecker


Oh yes, Always rescue. How do you think I ended up with pigeons? I rescued 6 babies several years ago. 2 were just a day and 2 days old. A month later found P.T. and have taken in other rescues since. We have had ferals, homers, rollers and fancies. The rescue part of me is what gets me into all this trouble. LOL.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Well in that case sometimes it is better to build from scratch with a nice design that would be easy to clean with a good air supply and a sunning and bathing area as well as enough of room inside to feed and water the birdies. Sometimes making do with something inadequate to start with is not a good idea nor cheaper nor healthier. You start with the birdies needs and then think about how your time and effort would be spent. There is a lot that goes into having pet pigeons outside including your own enjoyment and satisfaction as well as the beauty of the structure to enhance your property as well as make your neighbors happy and feel good about the birdies. Here is a real nice loft that I just love and I will share the picture with you and its built by another poster....I love this little loft with its fly pen to the left side of it for "flying"...Maybe in a smaller size for your property but for me the design is just beautiful.. Just an idea here..

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34905&d=1461349191


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This guy is nice enough to give the bird shelter, as he didn't really want pigeons to begin with. The bird is lucky it has a home, and will have a companion. Don't think he wants to make a project of it. Don't know how handy he is, or what he can afford, or how much room he has. I think the setup will be fine for a couple of pigeons. Don't think he has to go all out with building a loft from scratch. He is doing more than many do who want to keep pigeons and go out and buy them. This isn't a hobby for him, nor was he looking for this.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with Jay3...a lot of us get into pigeons by rescuing and can't always make an elaborate aviary but still can provide enough that the birds are happy and loved. In a world where too many dogs, cats, and birds are seen as expendable, it is wonderful that cloister is willing to open his home and his heart to the huskies and to Pecker. Perhaps an unwanted racer mate or same sex bird will come your way too.


----------



## closter (Jul 2, 2016)

c.hert said:


> Well in that case sometimes it is better to build from scratch with a nice design that would be easy to clean with a good air supply and a sunning and bathing area as well as enough of room inside to feed and water the birdies. Sometimes making do with something inadequate to start with is not a good idea nor cheaper nor healthier. You start with the birdies needs and then think about how your time and effort would be spent. There is a lot that goes into having pet pigeons outside including your own enjoyment and satisfaction as well as the beauty of the structure to enhance your property as well as make your neighbors happy and feel good about the birdies. Here is a real nice loft that I just love and I will share the picture with you and its built by another poster....I love this little loft with its fly pen to the left side of it for "flying"...Maybe in a smaller size for your property but for me the design is just beautiful.. Just an idea here..
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34905&d=1461349191


c.hert thanks for your kind advice & that sure is a lovely loft 

jay has advised me a lot regarding my proposed facility for pecker & knowing my circumstances from our many discussions has expressed more or less where i'm coming from in his last comment.

unfortunately the only suitable space i have is between the old coal bunker & oil tank - beyond that i've 5 large kennels/runs & various storage areas but due to the garage & workshop etc the sun only falls on that side.

anyway i'd like to keep it within eye-shot due to the number of dogs sometimes running amok.

also my wife has been giving me real grief regarding keeping pecker inside now she's recovered so unfortunately it's the best i can do at this point in time - however without doubt i'll tweak it later once i get her settled.

again your comments & pics were greatly appreciated.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

You double posted the same post and thanks okay for I understand that you were trying to place the first picture of "Catnips Cage"...lol Good Luck with you birdie and truly hope everything turns out real well for you. I know from experience that Irish people are real good carpenters and I just figured someday if you really got into pigeons--maybe even for racing and racing clubs that the ideas would stick in your head. My parents are from Sligo..Good luck to you and your charges dear forum friend and thanks for the nice posting. You figure a birds health first in any environment and then make due and good exercise is on the top of the list of things especially for female birdies but safe exercise..We love our birdies...Thanks..


----------



## closter (Jul 2, 2016)

cwebster said:


> Agree with Jay3...a lot of us get into pigeons by rescuing and can't always make an elaborate aviary but still can provide enough that the birds are happy and loved. In a world where too many dogs, cats, and birds are seen as expendable, it is wonderful that cloister is willing to open his home and his heart to the huskies and to Pecker. Perhaps an unwanted racer mate or same sex bird will come your way too.


unfortunately a pigeon guy is pulling a few small feathers from pecker tomorrow for me to send for a gender test

i hope i'll be lucky regarding a mate & they don't really fight - jay has instructed me on how they should be introduced.

however i'm not sure if age is a significant factor as i don't know how old pecker is - asked the owner but as usual silence.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please let me know how the gender test goes as I would like to have the two squabs we have tested when they are older. Hope Pecker does ok with the feather plucking, poor thing!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Didn't she have a band? The year should be on it.


----------



## closter (Jul 2, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Didn't she have a band? The year should be on it.


cheers jay i'll ask the pigeon guy to check today when he's pulling the feathers for the test

she has a blue band & a green one & when i found her a guy was able to trace the owner from one of the numbers.

only handled her a couple of times but it really stresses her out when i try to gently catch & hold her - i've checked the procedure on YT but it doesn't work with me - perhaps she's still nervous considering her recent trauma?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You don't know how she was handled before either. It may not have been very gentle, and rough handling would make her very hand shy. If the owner could be traced from the band, then the year must be on it also. Let us know what you find out.


----------

